# Something light for dinner



## Holly2015 (Aug 26, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 26, 2018)

I really enjoy a good salad, this one definitely looks like a winner!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2018)

WOW.   That looks great.


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 26, 2018)

EWWWW! VEGGIES! Just kidding, looks great!:D


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2018)

Fantastic looking salad!
Al


----------



## xray (Aug 27, 2018)

Looks delicious!


----------

